# Porsche Design Orfina



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Was tempted to buy a Porsche design orfina chrono ( not pvd ) no box or papers but from a trusted dealer , price Â£750 and would probably move a little on the price , is the price ball park ?


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I think they're very attractive watches


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Any thoughts if the price is ball park ?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

If the watch is in good condition on the bracelet then Â£750 is not a bad price.Is it the 7750 version or the lemania 5100?


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

I think its lemania , I will catch up with the seller in a few weeks , then it make my mind up time !! thanks for your input .


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

mickey the brindle said:


> I think its lemania , I will catch up with the seller in a few weeks , then it make my mind up time !! thanks for your input .


If it's the Lemania then these tend to fetch a little more.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

I had PD great looking watch BUT had to trade it as unable to sell ,was only offered silly price for it .


----------



## drdvice (Oct 24, 2013)

I love these watches. Have been looking at a couple on fleabay recently prices range from Â£700 to Â£1200 depending on the movement and condition. Mainly the PVD ones though.


----------

